# Vinaigrette with....potato?



## flukx (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey everyone. Recently, I had the best vinaigrette I have ever tasted at a small french cafe in Berlin. From my examinations, it is principally quite normal...vinegar (not sure what kind), oil, I could not directly taste any mustard, so not sure if it was there, S&P and a perfect amount of dill. Anyhow, the dressing also had a very slightly thicker consistency than a normal vinaigrette (similar to the consistency of a whole milk, I guess) which made it "stick" to the salad a bit better than a normal vinaigrette. When trying to pick out some of the flavors for replicating the recipe at home, I could SWEAR there was a very subtle taste of potato in the background. Has anyone ever heard of this? Perhaps was the reason for the slighly thicker consistency? Maybe my taste buds are going mad...


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like the runoff from a hot potato salad marinade?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 5, 2007)

It sounds to me just like a dressing my Aunt used to make in Germany I love that dressing.I did get a recipe from a german helicopter pilot who works in the states and he got his mother in Germany to send this .
The recipe he sent has no amounts so its just ingredients.

1 small onion diced
some oil
a pinch of sugar and salt and pepper
either some sweet cream or if consistancy is good some 10% condensed milk I think he means evaporated milk.Condensed milk in the states is really,really sweet. 

Mix oil and vinegar together stir in cream add sugar,salt and pepper add onion stir well and put in fridge1-2 hours
You can substitute milk/cream with mayonaise which will make it firmer but she says if you get right milk it will just wonderful.My friend said his grandmother always just the condensed milk.So since this recipe is from Germans maybe you can find the kind of condensed milk they are talking about.

It sounds similar to what my aunt would make was so delicious I have not been able to recreate her recipe exactly she didn't meashure either .
I have not tried to make the above recipe.If you try to make above recipe please let me know how it turns out.


----------



## flukx (Sep 6, 2007)

The potato-salad runoff thing is an interesting idea, but since the cafe doesnt serve potato salad, I get the feeling thats not it (might be fun to try this). I really get the impression that a cooked potato is somehow blended into the dressing to make it thicker and subsequently add a small amount of flavor in the background. Hmmpf.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 6, 2007)

If any DCers live any where close to the Amana Colonys in Iowa they serve a lettuce salad with this kind of dressing and it had been published In a tobaco co recipe book 
severl years ago.  I lost my copy maybe some body has one


----------



## flukx (Sep 7, 2007)

Last night I made potato soup for dinner, and as a test, I used a small amount of it to see what would happen if I made a vinaigrette out of it. Sure enough, the potato acted as an emulsifier and the vinaigrette was both tasty and of a good consistency. I am certain now that this is what was used at the cafe mentioned in my original post. However, I used balsamic vinegar and I think it would be much better with a red wine vinegar or something similar, though didnt have any handy at the time. I will keep testing and if I come up with a recipe I will post it if anyone is interested.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sehr interesant*


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 7, 2007)

justplainbill said:


> *Sehr interesant*



Would you care to translate that?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 7, 2007)

Its german it means. Very interesting.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 18, 2007)

Flukx I just stumbled across this recipe www.lovetoknowrecipes.com
Look up potato mayonaise recipe.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 19, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:


> It sounds to me just like a dressing my Aunt used to make in Germany I love that dressing.I did get a recipe from a german helicopter pilot who works in the states and he got his mother in Germany to send this .
> The recipe he sent has no amounts so its just ingredients.
> 
> 1 small onion diced
> ...


 
Good luck finding evaporated milk with 10% butterfat in the USA!


----------



## flukx (Sep 19, 2007)

Hmm. Couldnt find the recipe on that page jpmcgrew...


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 19, 2007)

flukx said:


> Hmm. Couldnt find the recipe on that page jpmcgrew...


 
Try:
Potato Mayonnaise Recipe - LoveToKnow Recipes


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Bill I thought I had it right


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 19, 2007)

Machst nichs


----------

